# Blue Angel Pensacola Pier shot



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Saw this today on Orange Beach's facebook.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool shot. Wow


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

This was taken by the Blue Angels photographer. Its now on their website.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Need to let them know to stay 100 yards away, just like PAWGhunter said it's hard to believe there were no jigs being thrown at it.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow! cool pic!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.


Fixing my above post, don't want to offend anyone:thumbup:

Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the *fighter jet* for being too close to the pier.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.




:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Dude I am so cracking up right now. That is flipping awesome. 
Thank you I need that. It made my day. Which means my life must suck. Truth be told I am seating at Charlotte airport at 7:17 pm est waiting for my 5:00 pm flight to board. So I really really need that. Still laughing :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.




:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Dude I am so cracking up right now. That is flipping awesome. 
Thank you I need that. It made my day. Which means my life must suck. Truth be told I am seating at Charlotte airport at 7:17 pm est waiting for my 5:00 pm flight to board. So I really really need that. Still laughing :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.


Best response possible :notworthy:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Got to be fake!!! If it was real, there would be some pier rat tossing cobia jigs at the plane for being too close to the pier.


 
They ....(pier mgt.)close the pier off at 11am .....everyone has to walk off,back to the water line.....i think this pic is when the Blues sneak in on the crowd.....all jets coming in from the south towards the pier....... they are that low....you have to be their to see it...........AWESOME!! :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL, pier rat tossing Cobia jigs, LMAO.... they closed the pier down for the Blue Angel show. CLosed it down @ 10:30, then back open at 4pm. I caught 5 1/2 kings that day. Best day of fishing from the Pier ever.


----------

